# MOC Training



## webster (8 Apr 2004)

Does anyone know if there is any swimming involved during MOC training (REG 031) and if there is what its like? I know that there is during basic training (not much) but was just wondering if there was more during MOC training.


----------



## D-n-A (8 Apr 2004)

as far as I know, there is no swimming in the Infantry course


----------



## webster (8 Apr 2004)

Thanks for the reply,

I havent heard it mentioned anywhere...even on the old CF army message boards.  I think your right but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Phillman (9 Apr 2004)

I dont know about swimming, but I thought I heard some infanteers talking about a water crossing in assault boats when I was in Wainwright this past summer.


----------



## Lajeunesse (9 Apr 2004)

****it guys screw what you heard if you dont know for sure its just going to confuse ppl. Your infantry your going to get to know the mud, water and grasslands upclose and personal. Dont like it switch MO‘s or has everyone here forgot what infantry is about?


----------



## webster (9 Apr 2004)

Nowhere does it say that D-n-A, Phillman, or I hate swimming...lol

I was just wondering if I should try and get my swimming legs back...it has been a while since I swam any great distance and was considering going over to my local YMCA to swim for a bit.


----------



## D-n-A (9 Apr 2004)

Pte_Lajeunesse calm down, he just asked if there was swimming on the course, no one here ever mentioned that they dont want to do it, or get dirty, etc 

why must you turn every thread into an argument, and also stop calling it MO, its MOC

Mo is what the Militia(Army Reserve) is nicknamed

MOC, Military Occupational Code is your trade/job


----------



## scm77 (9 Apr 2004)

CODE, I have been trying to remember/figure out what the C standed for, for a while.  

Thank you good sir.


----------



## Paul F (9 Apr 2004)

If you are swimming any great distance in a combat situation, it‘s probably because you ran out of ammo in which case you are already dead.

BTW, in reference to MOC being referred to as MO, I believe that is an American military term. This guy seems to use alot of US terms(DS(Drill Sargeant)=Instructor, etc.)


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Apr 2004)

While a swim test may not be a specific requirement on Basic Infantry, depending on where and when it is being run, you may be expected to redo the basic swim test. This will happen if the staff have an intention of intruducing assault boats during an exercise or other watermnship training.

BTW, the American equivalent to MOC is MOS (Military Occupational Specialty).


----------



## AlphaCharlie (9 Apr 2004)

1. There is no swimming on BMQ, and I doubt (although not sure) there would be any in SQ or your trade course anyways....

2. I thought I read somewhere that MOC was *M*ilitary *OC*cupation? I can‘t remember where I read it. I may have just made it up    (albeit mil. occupation code makes more sense)


----------



## Jason Bourne (9 Apr 2004)

Wait no...there IS swimming in there..correct me if I‘m wrong but you have to jump in with combats on, thread water for X amount of minutes then swim like 25(?) 50(?) meters? I‘m sure you did BMQ Alpha but the recruiters told us to be ready to swim lol...


----------



## pipstah (10 Apr 2004)

For my reservist experience, during our QL3 we had to do a swimming test that is valid for a period of time (that i dont know). Passing that test is added on your file and let you go on everything on water without special cares beside the life vest. Failing it will mean a little yellow tag or any security action taken for the safety of the person. What i had to do is: jump in combat with life vest, swim to the other side (long one) then come back. After that it was the test without the life vest. Jump in the water, swim on place during X amount of minutes (dont remember since i dont swim good and it was hella long for me hehe) then go at the other side the way you want and you had all the time you want. Hope it can help you


----------



## D-n-A (10 Apr 2004)

in the reserve BMQ, they usually dont have the time to add in the swimming test, but if they do get the time and a place to do it, they will.

in the reg force BMQ at St Jean, they do the swim test

as for swimming on BIQ, most likely depends on where you do it, my brothers doing the Reg Force BIQ at shilo, an he hasnt heard anything about swimming for the course


----------



## Jason Bourne (10 Apr 2004)

Thank god for swimming..so theres something I‘ll be good at


----------



## brin11 (10 Apr 2004)

They may have changed the PT requirements for basic training since I went through but, at that time, there was LOTS of swimming besides the basic swim test.  Swim ‘til you puke, literally.  I remember sitting by the side of the pool wishing I had been smart enough to say I couldn‘t swim on the first day.  The non-swimmers stayed at the shallow end and got lessons while the rest of us gave ‘er.


----------



## chk2fung (10 Apr 2004)

For reg force the swim test consist of 2 min treading water with combats less the boots then swimming twenty five metres.  then jumping off a three metre spring board with a lifejacket and swimming 25 metres.  However this is optional but highly recommended, if u can‘t swim you will be taught.  the spring board is suppose to simulate jumping from a ship.  they‘re jsut trying to drownproof you sorta speak.

Charles


----------



## meni0n (10 Apr 2004)

It‘s not only the reg force test since we did exactly the same test for comms BMQ/SQ this summer in shilo.


----------



## Greywolf (10 Apr 2004)

I‘ve read that at BMQ in St. Jean, you have to jump off the spring board and do a somersault before entering the water without a lifejacket, is that true?  I can just jump off the board into the water, but I‘ve never done a somersault before...  I‘ve wondered why the somersault is required.  It‘s not like we‘re training for the Olympics!


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Apr 2004)

CF AQUATICS AND WATER SAFETY POLICY 

CF aquatics and water safety policy (.pdf 236Kb) 

See Annex A - Basic Military Swimming Standard


----------



## Jason Bourne (10 Apr 2004)

Greywolf here in the CF, we do everything with a little style ok?!! JEEZ! lol jk


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (11 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Greywolf:
> [qb] I‘ve read that at BMQ in St. Jean, you have to jump off the spring board and do a somersault before entering the water without a lifejacket, is that true?  I can just jump off the board into the water, but I‘ve never done a somersault before...  I‘ve wondered why the somersault is required.  It‘s not like we‘re training for the Olympics! [/qb]


It‘s not really a somersault, it‘s more like a roll...and they show you how to do it, it‘s not hard at all. (and i‘m not the greatest swimmer either.)


----------



## Bert (11 Apr 2004)

In St. Jean, at least on my course, you did not have to somersault off the springboard.  

However...

You may be asked to jump/somersault off a raised platform (2 feet or so) on the side of the pool.  The platform is something like what you‘ve seen olympic swimmers jump off of at the beginning of a race.

They didn‘t care if it was performed properly.  It was to simulate a situation where you fall into the water.  Not a big deal.

If you‘re not comfortable swimming, it might be to your benefit to become comfortable in the water, i.e. treading water, jumping into the water at various heights feet first, and various swimming techniques.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Apr 2004)

I think you guys might be confusing a somersault with a "forward roll entry"


----------



## Recce41 (11 Apr 2004)

ALL Members must PASS the swim test. No pass, you go on remedial PT. But like everthing else in the CF now. Some units don‘t do to.


----------



## webster (12 Apr 2004)

Thanks for the replies!!


----------

